

Why people say NO when you ask for informational interviews or mentoring - BrookeTAllen
http://www.noshortageofwork.com/pages/499

======
BrookeTAllen
I like helping people a lot but not so much if they are only trying to help
themselves.

In 2004 I changed how I hire people and you folks discussed that (see:
[http://www.slideshare.net/BrookeAllen1/brooke-allen-has-a-
be...](http://www.slideshare.net/BrookeAllen1/brooke-allen-has-a-better-way-
of-hiringP))

Since then I've become more public about how the job market is broken and how
it might get fixed.

A year ago when I retired from Wall Street finding ways of improving the
market for work has become a major passion project of mine. I have connected
with many people and helped them change how they hire or helped them with an
article or blog post they are writing.

But one downside is that I often get requests from total strangers to help
them get a job and - to be frank - I find these requests a imposition.

I did not understand why I felt this way until reading this piece by Nick
Corcodilos.

Brooke (BrookeAllen.com)

~~~
jpg0rd0n
I agree that unsolicited requests are an imposition because there is no
exchange of value. Whether or not it is a veiled job interview, for someone to
ask for advice/time from someone else without even trying to first develop
some kind of relationship is asking for something of value without offering
anything in return.

